# Metro Trade : Greavous' Mr, Checkers



## Metropolicity (Aug 22, 2013)

Love it, haven't banded it up yet but it feeeels good.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

nice revue !

cheers


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Great looking SS, good revirw!


----------

